# نماذج لجميع اذونات وتصاريح العملALL Permit To Work PTW



## safety113 (14 مارس 2010)

اليكم نماذج كاملة عن جميع تصاريح واذونات العمل
ptw permit to work
ارجو نشرها لتعم الفائدة​ 
انظر المرفقات​


----------



## عمروصلاح (14 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم - موضوع جميل


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 مارس 2010)

مشكور أخ أحمد
دوماً مميز


----------



## علي الحميد (15 مارس 2010)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> مشكور أخ أحمد
> دوماً مميز




وأنا أؤيدك تماماً يا مهندس غسان إن الأخ احمد دائماً مميز ... لكن لماذا لا نرى له علامة تميز تحت اسمه فهو لا يقل عن المتميزين في شيء!!

آمل ترشيحه للتميز وإن كنت أرى أنه أرفع منها أيضاً إلا أنها أقل ما يقدم له ...


----------



## safety113 (15 مارس 2010)

علي السبيعي قال:


> وأنا أؤيدك تماماً يا مهندس غسان إن الأخ احمد دائماً مميز ... لكن لماذا لا نرى له علامة تميز تحت اسمه فهو لا يقل عن المتميزين في شيء!!
> 
> آمل ترشيحه للتميز وإن كنت أرى أنه أرفع منها أيضاً إلا أنها أقل ما يقدم له ...


 
شكرا لكل من ساهم
المميز هو هذا المنتدى بناسه واهله مديره وقديمه وجديده
العلم ايها الاخوة لينتفع الناس به
وكل اناء بما فيه ينضح
المهندس غسان والسيد علي السبيعي المحترمين
المميز هو انتما
الف شكر للجميع من القلب


----------



## husscorps (15 مارس 2010)

thanks a lot


----------



## sayed00 (15 مارس 2010)

دائما مميز يا احمد

اشكرك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 مارس 2010)

الأخ أحمد مميز ولو دون شعار
ولكن الترشيح للتميز يتم بشكل ربعي أي كل ثلاث أشهر
وإنشاء الله سيتم ترشيح الأخ أحمد عند أول ترشيح قادم فهو يستحق ذلك بل أكثر
مع شكري للأخوين علي وسيد على روحهم الأخوية العالية وشكري للأخ أحمد على كلماته الطيبة
فهذا المنتدى لنا كلنا وليس المشرف إلا عبارة عن منظم ومتابع لعد وجود إساءات أما المادة العلمية فهي كما نرى جميعا من الأخوة الطيبين أمثالكم


----------



## shawky_srs (17 مارس 2010)

تسلم يا أخى


----------



## محمودالحسيني (17 مارس 2010)

جزى الله مشرفنا الكريم وزملائنا الكرام على كلماتهم ومشاركاتهم الجميلة والنافعة ونتمنى لهم دوام التوفيق والنجاح في الدنيا والأخرة


----------



## agharieb (23 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك الف شكر


----------



## AMEER2006 (4 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد المشرقي (5 مايو 2010)

احسنت اخي و بارك الله فيك
تحياتي 
احمد


----------



## safety113 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

الشكر للجميع
وتحياتي الحارة
اخو الجميع
احمد مصطفى اسعد


----------



## تامرصالح (31 ديسمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=186792#ixzz1i7RUrSiA


*جزى الله مشرفنا الكريم وزملائنا الكرام على كلماتهم ومشاركاتهم الجميلة والنافعة ونتمنى لهم دوام التوفيق والنجاح في الدنيا والأخرة*​


----------



## aaar (1 يناير 2012)

*مشكور اخي الكريم*


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح مح (17 فبراير 2012)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mohamed Gomaa HSE (17 فبراير 2012)

Thank You too much


----------



## عصام م.ا.م (8 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedbadawy (8 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طراد الحموري (10 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## sunrise86 (9 أبريل 2014)

[FONT=&quot]شكرا على المعلومات القيمه[/FONT]


----------

